# NYS Snowmobile Conditions



## Campgottagopee

You had to go at that shit wide open, hang on, and own it all day today.


----------



## Harvey

Thanks for restarting this important thread.



Campgottagopee said:


> You had to go at that shit wide open, hang on, and own it all day today.



Awesome. There were snowmobies running all over NY.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Getting up to the cabin was quite the hill climb yesterday. Throttle up bud.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> Getting up to the cabin was quite the hill climb yesterday. Throttle up bud.


Must nave been a blast
I have never been on a snow machine


----------



## jamesdeluxe

jasonwx said:


> snow machine


Stop pretending that you're from Canada.


----------



## Campgottagopee

> jamesdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop pretending that you're from Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....it's mid February here
Click to expand...


----------



## Sick Bird Rider

jamesdeluxe said:


> Stop pretending that you're from Canada.


 That's a skidoo to you there, bud.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Day 3 of POW


----------



## Campgottagopee

Day 4 was incredible. We had saved some terrain with hopes it would still be fresh for us today. Score!!! Still 2 feet of POW to be had. Best part is the snow condensed enough that the skis stayed on top of it. Pure float. Great day.
Back to work ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

We'll, day 5, albeit short, did not suck


----------



## Campgottagopee

Why we like to ride Speculator and Hamilton County


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Why we like to ride Speculator and Hamilton County


Nice, Camp. Thanks for sharing. 
Been on some of those trails walking. 
The Oxbow is a good place to eat too.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> The Oxbow is a good place to eat too.



No doubt. We also like Logan's and the Melody Lodge.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Did a quick loop yesterday after work. It's game time!


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Did a quick loop yesterday after work. It's game time! View attachment 7597


Just checked radar loop. Snow bands hammering south of Syracuse to the Catskills. Have fun. Stay safe.


----------



## Harvey

Wow it's FAT in Old Forge.


----------



## Campgottagopee

What a great day with a great crew. We were runnin 8 deep today, snow was deep too. Had a great breakfast at the OCD Hunting Club


----------



## marcski

I was thinking about you, Camp. There are and have been this past week a whole bunch of sleds running around the Plattekill area.


----------



## Brownski

Snow. Ridge too. It makes sense since the rest of that area is pretty flat


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Snow. Ridge too. It makes sense since the rest of that area is pretty flat


For sure. Personally speaking I don't care for the riding at Tug. It's mostly grid style riding on wide open truck trails. Obviously they get a megaton of snow but man is it crowded!!!! The trails are so perfect and the sleds are so powerful now that there are too many people riding way too fast. It makes me nervous. I'd prefer to ride here in CNY or head North to Hamilton county. So much more character involved, cool lookouts, and winding trails through the woods.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> For sure. Personally speaking I don't care for the riding at Tug. It's mostly grid style riding on wide open truck trails. Obviously they get a megaton of snow but man is it crowded!!!! The trails are so perfect and the sleds are so powerful now that there are too many people riding way too fast. It makes me nervous. I'd prefer to ride here in CNY or head North to Hamilton county. So much more character involved, cool lookouts, and winding trails through the woods.


Wow ok I learned something. ?


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> megaton of snow


Camp, ya must have not got Harve’s memo. NY Skiblog went metric.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> Wow ok I learned something. ?


I learned it by riding up there. I'm truly not knocking it because the place as far as snow goes is primo. But all the 20somethings with their beer muscles on, rippin 800's with turbo's, aint the place for me. That's a recipe for something bad to happen.


----------



## NorEaster27

Campgottagopee said:


> I learned it by riding up there. I'm truly not knocking it because the place as far as snow goes is primo. But all the 20somethings with their beer muscles on, rippin 800's with turbo's, aint the place for me. That's a recipe for something bad to happen.


I prefer the speculator area or the local trails here, southern and northern Warren


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> Why we like to ride Speculator and Hamilton County


----------



## Warp daddy

Great vid , The Woods Inn is tres kewl , we had our 50'th wedding anniversary weekend there with the entire family and grandkids . Honeymooned there in 1965 , place is a time warp ( no pun intended ) ?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Campgottagopee said:


> I learned it by riding up there. I'm truly not knocking it because the place as far as snow goes is primo. But all the 20somethings with their beer muscles on, rippin 800's with turbo's, aint the place for me. That's a recipe for something bad to happen.



I do want to say that what I'm talking about here is not the norm, it's rather a few bad apples ruining the bunch.


----------



## Campgottagopee

It doesn't get any better than this. Did a quick 26 mile loop this afternoon.


----------



## marcski

Here ya go, Camp...
In mainstream news as well!)









Masks, social distancing and speed: Snowmobiles enjoy boom


PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The thrill of hurtling along a remote trail, coupled with Americans’ ongoing desire to get outside during the pandemic, is creating the biggest boom in more than two decades for the snowmobiling industry. From Maine to Montana, it's becoming difficult to find a new...




apnews.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

marcski said:


> Here ya go, Camp...
> In mainstream news as well!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masks, social distancing and speed: Snowmobiles enjoy boom
> 
> 
> PORTLAND, Maine (AP) — The thrill of hurtling along a remote trail, coupled with Americans’ ongoing desire to get outside during the pandemic, is creating the biggest boom in more than two decades for the snowmobiling industry. From Maine to Montana, it's becoming difficult to find a new...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com



There's no doubt. Buddy of mine owns a dealership in Speculator, he's out of sleds and already damn near out of this years water craft. I'm extremely happy for him.

p.s the riding is stellar here in CNY


----------



## Campgottagopee

Not many pictures from yesterday as it was a travel day and short ride. We're in Forestport until tomorrow. Trails in great shape, corners are snirty due to the amount of traffic.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Brownski

That looks familiar


----------



## wonderpony

Was there a poker run or something similar near GP today? On my way GP, there was someone stopping traffic, just outside of virgil. When I left, I saw another truck maybe poised to do the same thing.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I don't know if there was or not.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Great ride today. Forestport to Snow Ridge. 130 miles, trails were ribbons other that a 20 mile stretch of bumps.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Ripitz

Beautiful scenery. Be careful peeing on the edge!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Beautiful scenery. Be careful peeing on the edge!


Lol 
That wasn't me but that's why I took that picture.
Good catch


----------



## Campgottagopee

Transition day. Loading up and heading to Speculator, aka Sparkle City.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yesterday we rode the Tug. It was the best ride there I've ever had. Light traffic (for there), everyone rode right, and slower groups let faster groups pass. Bars were still packed as we drove by.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> Great ride today. Forestport to Snow Ridge. 130 miles, trails were ribbons other that a 20 mile stretch of bumps.


BUFFALO HEAD ???????????????? Awesome place , great food !!! BEST HOT TURKEY Dinner evah !!


----------



## tirolski

Warp daddy said:


> BUFFALO HEAD ???????????????? Awesome place , great food !!! BEST HOT TURKEY Dinner evah !!


W-daddy, Never had the turkey but their prime rib goes well with golfing at Thendara.


----------



## Warp daddy

tirolski said:


> W-daddy, Never had the turkey but their prime rib goes well with golfing at Thendara.


Sounds great , love thendara course too. Gotta play Inlet CC never tried it


----------



## Green light

Not too many know what you are talking about when you mention "Sparkle City"


----------



## tirolski

Green light said:


> Not too many know what you are talking about when you mention "Sparkle City"


It’s cause the snow sparkles when light hits the crystals. Look closer when there’s fresh snow. Spectacular has lots in the winter.


----------



## Green light

It is spectacular!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Green light said:


> Not too many know what you are talking about when you mention "Sparkle City"


Bluebird today


----------



## NorEaster27

Fantastic


----------



## Campgottagopee

No pics from yesterday as it was full on storm riding. Visibility was like you could barely see the rider in front of you. Crossing the lakes in that was spooky. Still managed 110 miles.
Big ride planned for today.....


----------



## Face4Me

Campgottagopee said:


> No pics from yesterday as it was full on storm riding. Visibility was like you could barely see the rider in front of you. Crossing the lakes in that was spooky. Still managed 110 miles.
> Big ride planned for today.....


Sounds like you're having a really good trip!!! Nice!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Few pics from yesterday. More later on.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Ripitz

You should throw a steak and a potato on that pipe



https://nyskiblog.com/forum/attachments/pxl_20210210_005935309-jpg.8075/


----------



## Warp daddy

Use to "party hearty " at the Ole Barn back in college. Great spot .????

Glad you boyz had a super week so far ????


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> You should throw a steak and a potato on that pipe
> 
> 
> 
> https://nyskiblog.com/forum/attachments/pxl_20210210_005935309-jpg.8075/



We had pizza 
It's was GD good too. 
I got a touch of frostbite on my cheek, it was cold.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Use to "party hearty " at the Ole Barn back in college. Great spot .????
> 
> Glad you boyz had a super week so far ????



That was my first time there. Great place, great people, and great open face prime rib sandwich. 
My one buddy blew his primary clutch. He and I waited there for almost 5 hours while the others went and got a truck and trailer. It certainly helped that Swifty knew the owners, but they treated us like family. They closed at 4 but told us we could stay inside while they cleaned up. At 530 we grabbed a 6 pack and headed outside to wait for the wrecker. At 7 we loaded up loaded and headed home.
Always an adventure.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Back home.
Simply put, it doesn't get any better around here than it is right now. It rivals the trails we just rode up north. There aren't even jumps on jump road right now. That's how much snow we have.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Face4Me said:


> Sounds like you're having a really good trip!!! Nice!


Thanks Face. We had a blast and nobody got hurt. That was the plan.


----------



## Warp daddy

Happy 4 ya big guy ! Git after it!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Does anyone know what the old ski area in Salisbury used to be? It has a log cabin, looks like an old lodge, and what looks to be a rope tow. I've been by this place a couple times now and never seem to stop and get a pic. I def looks like someone has maintained the place, and is there from time to time. It's a cool spot.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> Does anyone know what the old ski area in Salisbury used to be? It has a log cabin, looks like an old lodge, and what looks to be a rope tow. I've been by this place a couple times now and never seem to stop and get a pic. I def looks like someone has maintained the place, and is there from time to time. It's a cool spot.


Might be Pine Ridge , listed in Lost Ski Areas of the Southern Adirondacks


----------



## Warp daddy

Warp daddy said:


> Might be Pine Ridge , listed in Lost Ski Areas of the Southern Adirondacks


Could also be GOLD MINE HILL in Salisbury Corners ( same book pp 92-96 for both areas ) Apparently Pine Ridge is regularly "poached " ???


----------



## Warp daddy

Btw have several of the Lost ski area books , fun reading . Got a new one this week called WHITE MAGIC tg ehistory of Snow Ridge ,beaucoup pics and great vignettes from old timers


----------



## Warp daddy

I collect a lot of OLD ski books , mostly huge coffee table pictorials with side bar stories . Also have several older ski area maps , ski paintings , signs etc .

The Queen painted a watercolor ski scene of our family xc skiing for me ...its a thing . She is a watercolorist and has done some really cool stuff , still lifes , old homes , etc.


----------



## Ripitz

Warp daddy said:


> The Queen painted a watercolor ski scene of our family xc skiing for me ...its a thing . She is a watercolorist and has done some really cool stuff ,


Pic?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Could also be GOLD MINE HILL in Salisbury Corners



I'm thinking it might be this one


----------



## Warp daddy




----------



## Warp daddy

Its 11 by 14 a light handed water color of our family and our Lab Thor the wonder dog xc skiing bringing in our xmas tree . Very Faintly in the background is an Azure mountain scene which is strictly artists "license ?" .. The actual locus was nearby but we needed to get a mountain in there hahahaha


----------



## Ripitz

That’s beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Warp daddy

I am very lucky she is not only beautiful but talented and very kind . She has taught watercolor to various small groups in addition to her normal career , but i could NEVER convince her to exhibit her work . Her medium in addition to watercolor is also Pen and Ink drawings


----------



## Campgottagopee

That's really cool

I have a cuzin who's a watercolor painter as well, he just gave me one of his paintings and it's now one of my most prized possessions. I'll try and remember to take a picture of it and share it. It's of Dix Mountain area.


----------



## Warp daddy

This is me and The Artist and my best ski buddy


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> This is me and The Artist and my best ski buddy View attachment 8194



She must be an angel to put up with your ass


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## D.B. Cooper

That's really impressive, Camp.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 8202


Wonderful painting Camp , what a great sight to see each day !The frame is tres kewl too????


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> She must be an angel to put up with your ass


 Uh yeah , FER SURE ! Kinda like ur Queen , huh ????


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> That's really impressive, Camp.



He's one talented dude
Real artsy, sells a bunch of his stuff here and there and has actually had some published in Adirondack Life.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Rode over to deer camp today. There's some snow over there.


----------



## wonderpony

Is this an above average year for snowmobile conditions and/or are there more snowmobilers out there? I think that it has been a long time since I have seen as many snowmobiles as I have this year.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Like skiing, it's been quite a few years since we've had consistent cold temps which has kept the trail system primo. Every year we can ride here in Virgil but to get away from the hills was the challenge due to the snow/thaw/snow/ thaw pattern. Right now we could ride to Canada from here. Best year in a long time!
Due to that I think we're seeing more riders here because you don't have to trailer to Tug to ride.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Covid has also been good for the sport of riding sleds. Most dealers have been out of product since December and people who haven't registered their sleds in years have done so.


----------



## Warp daddy

February has been an awesome sled month, several friends have been out all month . A couple made the the Childwold( 18 milesNW of Tupper ) to Big Moose run on the old rr right of way and then onto Eagle Bay and Inlet . A few sore backs ensued ?? but a good time was had by all .

Never rode a sled but looks like phun, i remember in the 60's when it first became a thing . My buddies at the college all had Bombardiers. The largest dealership at the time in the country was in Malone an hr away .

I remember all the monday am coffee hr bs sessions and it SEEMED like ya better be a damn good mechanic at the time lots of issues back then with " bogey wheels " Most of these dudes were teaching engineering so they loved being grease monkeys ??. And like Campsters crew they always made several century rides from NNY to the Daks .......good times .


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Like skiing, it's been quite a few years since we've had consistent cold temps which has kept the trail system primo. Every year we can ride here in Virgil but to get away from the hills was the challenge due to the snow/thaw/snow/ thaw pattern. Right now we could ride to Canada from here. Best year in a long time!
> Due to that I think we're seeing more riders here because you don't have to trailer to Tug to ride.


At Song I’ve been parking next to a place where snowmobiles made a trail so ya can ski right to car with no walking in the parking lot. It’s at higher elevation too so easier. When leaving yesterday three snow mobiles come riding up the parking lot and shut em down next to me and a friend who skied with me that morning. 
The sled riders were friends of mine on a tour around Otisco and Skaneateles lakes and just happened to see me at car. Needless to say we went to Preble’s Mountain View as New bar at Song wasn’t yet open. Skiing is fun. So is Snowmobiling.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Preble’s Mountain View



I was there Sunday, as well as the Colonial Lodge in Bear Swamp. 

We rode to Song last year, haven't made it there this year.


----------



## Campgottagopee

It was stellar 
Mash taters


----------



## Campgottagopee

We still have some amazing riding


----------



## Campgottagopee

It's always an adventure


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> It's always an adventureView attachment 8562


You just need to go at that shit wide open, hang on, and own it." —Camp


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> You just need to go at that shit wide open, hang on, and own it." —Camp



That's exactly what was needed to be done. As #14 says, don't let off.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I think I'll get one more day of connected trail riding in on Tuesday. If not and it ends today it was a great day. Bluebird


----------



## Campgottagopee

Corn harvest was really, really, good yesterday


----------



## Face4Me

That last shot is great!!!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Face4Me said:


> That last shot is great!!!



Thanks

It from the same spot as the first pic only looking in the other direction (first pic you can see Greek Peak trails). I'm lucky in that a buddy of mine basically owns the entire hill top behind my house, it's our playground for sprig sled riding. He must have 1000 acres up there.


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Pardon my ignorance, but C5B? Is that the number of the trail or something?


----------



## Face4Me

Here's a better version of it ...


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but C5B? Is that the number of the trail or something?


Valid question

Yes. All trails have a number or a number and a letter. In this case the letter "C" designates a corridor trail, or main trail. The letter "S" designates a secondary trail, or a trail that ultimately leads to a main "C" trail.

Then we have the "O" trails, or outlaw trails they happen to be in play now


----------



## Campgottagopee

Face4Me said:


> Here's a better version of it ...
> 
> View attachment 8618



I wish I knew how to do that --- lol


----------



## Face4Me

Campgottagopee said:


> I wish I knew how to do that --- lol


I just cropped your original image ... VERY easy to do ... at least on a Mac!


----------



## Tjf1967

Face4Me said:


> I just cropped your original image ... VERY easy to do ... at least on a Mac!


Not so much on the flip phone he is using.?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Not so much on the flip phone he is using.?


?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Oh yeah, we still at it


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

I'd say that's a wrap, even the outlaws trails are done. Even being 3' under average snowfall this year, twas a great year. Time to get them in storage.

It's now onto wheelers, side x sides, and dirt bikes for our shenanigans


----------



## Campgottagopee

This is the kind of stuff that drives me nuts and that my Grandfather would constantly bitch about inside the blueline. People making the decisions don't even live in the Adirondacks yet they "know what's best". I truly hope this trail goes through as it will provide an extremely positive economic impact for local businesses.









High court hears potentially historic tree-cutting case


ALBANY | New York's highest court heard arguments Tuesday (March 23) over a lawsuit that could have a profound and historic effect on the Adirondack mountains in the decades to come, and could determine whether the forests remain primarily as nature created them, or are increasingly opened to...




suncommunitynews.com


----------



## D.B. Cooper

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 8745


Is anyone inside that building NOT wearing camouflage? JK, Camp.


----------



## Campgottagopee

D.B. Cooper said:


> Is anyone inside that building NOT wearing camouflage? JK, Camp.



LOL


----------



## tirolski

Found this for ya Camp. 
Don’t know if it’ll load on the old flip phone though.





Statewide Snowmobile Trail System | State of New York


The New York State Office of Parks, Recreation and Historic Preservation (OPRHP) oversees more than 250 state parks, historic sites, recreational trails, golf courses, boat launches and more, encompassing nearly 350,000 acres, that are visited by 74 million people annually. These facilities...




data.ny.gov


----------



## Brownski

Somebody go get this








1969 Ski Soo Nordic 371/E Snowmobile - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by...


Nice condition for the age 1969 Nordic. Motor turns over and fires. Needs drivers. Decent track. Calls only cash only. Panther in a few of the pics has been previously sold.



hudsonvalley.craigslist.org


----------



## Campgottagopee

Not me. I'm a cat guy.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Once again the people who don't live in the Adirondacks are calling the shots. To me it's beyond stupid. The people who make the decisions must have all the money they need and don't give 2 shits about those who don't. This trail would've generated much needed income for towns withing the Dacks. I know there are those still fighting to get this through but it will be a long battle.









In historic decision, court rules for trees over snowmobile trails


ALBANY | On a 4-2 vote announced Tuesday, the New York Court of Appeals ruled that 27 miles of state-planned snowmobile trails intended to connect towns in the Central Adirondacks is illegal, and work on the expansive project can only go forward if voters approve an amendment to the state...




suncommunitynews.com


----------



## Cork

Campgottagopee said:


> Once again the people who don't live in the Adirondacks are calling the shots. To me it's beyond stupid. The people who make the decisions must have all the money they need and don't give 2 shits about those who don't. This trail would've generated much needed income for towns withing the Dacks. I know there are those still fighting to get this through but it will be a long battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In historic decision, court rules for trees over snowmobile trails
> 
> 
> ALBANY | On a 4-2 vote announced Tuesday, the New York Court of Appeals ruled that 27 miles of state-planned snowmobile trails intended to connect towns in the Central Adirondacks is illegal, and work on the expansive project can only go forward if voters approve an amendment to the state...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suncommunitynews.com


Peter Bauer and his gang of the no fun allowed are sooo happy of the defeat of these trails that would have done a great deal to keep our small, remote Adirondack towns (North Hudson, Minerva, Newcomb) lively with business during the winter months. And, very ironic that the Environmental groups that supported this law suit, are the same groups that agreed to these trails when the Finch deal was completed between The Nature Conservancy and NYS.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cork said:


> Peter Bauer and his gang of the no fun allowed are sooo happy of the defeat of these trails that would have done a great deal to keep our small, remote Adirondack towns (North Hudson, Minerva, Newcomb) lively with business during the winter months. And, very ironic that the Environmental groups that supported this law suit, are the same groups that agreed to these trails when the Finch deal was completed between The Nature Conservancy and NYS.


Ironic for sure. Must be none of "those in charge" own a business that would benefit from this trail, if so it would've gone through. Yeah, Pete must have his chest puffed right up. All this trail would be us a win.


----------



## tirolski

Here’s the judge(s) opinion(s). 


https://www.nycourts.gov/ctapps/Decisions/2021/May21/21opn21-Decision.pdf


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Here’s the judge(s) opinion(s).
> 
> 
> https://www.nycourts.gov/ctapps/Decisions/2021/May21/21opn21-Decision.pdf



It's about the definition of "timber" that these obstruction groups are using. There wouldn't be a "tree" cut over 3 to 4" in the making of this trail, yet the obstruction groups are claiming these trees are "timber". 

My BIL builds timber frame homes, not even the trim is cut out of 4" "timber". It's a political joke, and the only owns who this will hurt are those that live in the Park.


----------



## Campgottagopee

NY’s highest court rules against DEC tree cutting, restricting future trail work


ADK:Would require state constitutional amendment to continue trail wor



pressrepublican-cnhi-app.newsmemory.com





"Bauer said he would like if the DEC could sit down with Protect the Adirondacks and other stakeholders to decide on a definition for these terms. He said he would prefer this to further defining them through court cases.

Bauer believes other types of trails — for hiking or mountain biking, for instance — should not have a problem with this new definition because they should not involve cutting timber to this extent."

Bauer talks out of both sides of his mouth


----------



## Harvey




----------



## Campgottagopee

Trail promise melts


One town supervisor asks: Were they broken promises or did no one see that someone would challenge the legality of cutting trees for snowmobile trails?




www.adirondackexplorer.org


----------



## Campgottagopee

God I hope Peter Bauer gets an itch where he can't scratch it. Effer!









Trail work faces uncertain summer, as groups await guidance


Court’s ruling on tree cutting for "community connector" trails leaves towns and trail builders uncertain of guidelines for other trail work.




www.adirondackexplorer.org


----------



## Cork

Good read here:








Court got it wrong | News, Sports, Jobs - Adirondack Daily Enterprise


As part of the executive team at the New York State Department of Environmental Conservation (executive deputy commissioner, 2011-16), Commissioner Martens and




www.adirondackdailyenterprise.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cork said:


> Good read here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court got it wrong | News, Sports, Jobs - Adirondack Daily Enterprise
> 
> 
> As part of the executive team at the New York State Department of Environmental Conservation (executive deputy commissioner, 2011-16), Commissioner Martens and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adirondackdailyenterprise.com



Def a good read.

"But common sense, let alone the Constitution, should not define saplings as timber"

Peter Bauer = ZERO common sense

"The group that challenged the plan would have you believe that they saved the Forest Preserve from government action that would destroy the Forest Preserve for future generations. Nothing is further from the truth. The plan would have achieved a significant benefit for the Forest Preserve by moving trails to areas with the least impact while eliminating snowmobiling in the interior forests."

This is what we've talked about ever since the trail was brought up. The trail would be the best thing for that region of the Dacks, all the way around.


----------



## Cork

Good read here:








Court got it wrong | News, Sports, Jobs - Adirondack Daily Enterprise


As part of the executive team at the New York State Department of Environmental Conservation (executive deputy commissioner, 2011-16), Commissioner Martens and




www.adirondackdailyenterprise.com


----------



## tirolski

Cork said:


> Good read here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court got it wrong | News, Sports, Jobs - Adirondack Daily Enterprise
> 
> 
> As part of the executive team at the New York State Department of Environmental Conservation (executive deputy commissioner, 2011-16), Commissioner Martens and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adirondackdailyenterprise.com


Ya can say that again, allegedly.

So the DEC buys logged land from the company doing the logging, then the state court says ya can’t cut the trees on it for snowmobile trails.
The lawyers appear to be the winning this one.


----------



## Campgottagopee

One moment, please...


----------



## Cork

This is the truth of the matter...








Wells: Adirondack towns get frozen out


This is a story that should have had a happy ending.




www.timesunion.com


----------



## Tjf1967

Sad. Elitist shady pricks


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cork said:


> This is the truth of the matter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wells: Adirondack towns get frozen out
> 
> 
> This is a story that should have had a happy ending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesunion.com


That is very much the truth.
Obstruction groups have a special place in snowmobile hell.


----------



## Campgottagopee

I'm gettin real sick and tired of this Peter Bauer dude. 









Future of some snowmobile trails remains murky after court decision


Since the Court of Appeals ruled some snowmobile trails were unconstitutional, Protect the Adirondacks has concerns about the state's plans.




www.adirondackexplorer.org


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

Obstruction groups can suck it








Yellowstone Study Results: Maybe Sleds Aren’t So Bad?


The vast majority of animals in Yellowstone National Park had no reaction or merely glanced up when encountering snowmobiles near roads and trails.




snowgoer.com


----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


> Obstruction groups can suck it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellowstone Study Results: Maybe Sleds Aren’t So Bad?
> 
> 
> The vast majority of animals in Yellowstone National Park had no reaction or merely glanced up when encountering snowmobiles near roads and trails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowgoer.com


I hear ya’ Camp. No one likes things taken away from them. The animals have definitely become used to seeing people. Lots of them. I rode sleds in Yellowstone before and after the restrictions. Before it was nutty and I definitely saw animals harassed. Personally I think it is a much better experience now that it is limited. Lots of sledding all over the surrounding National Forest where you can still let it rip wherever, whenever. Outside of West Yellowstone and Cooke City there is vast amounts of riding. In the Park the bison take to the roads to escape the deep snowpack while they try to migrate to their winter range. Unfortunately for them the obstruction groups are hunters, ranchers and farmers and they are systematically slaughtered by the Montana Department of Livestock. They really never should have been introduced up there in the first place as that is not their native range. Nonetheless, the article stated correctly that snowmobiles were never banned. Yellowstone is an amazing place to visit in winter and yes, you can still see it from a sled. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Isn't Cooke City the mecca of riding out there? High marking sounds/looks like insanity to me.


----------



## Campgottagopee

We just booked a place in Forestport for the month of February......braaaaaap!!


----------



## Tjf1967

Campgottagopee said:


> We just booked a place in Forestport for the month of February......braaaaaap!!


Where is that? 28 days. Boy things have changed for you


----------



## Campgottagopee

Tjf1967 said:


> Where is that? 28 days. Boy things have changed for you


Just north of Alder Creek, right off of 28. It's in a perfect spot for us. Right on the edge of Tug, easy ride to Old Forge and Speculator. We spent a week there last year and loved it. It's right on the trail, half a block from the Forestport Diner, and 2 blocks from Scooters (great redneck joint). It's only costing us 50 bucks per man (4 of us) to have the place for the entire month vs. 1 week. Best part is it's only 1hr 20 minute drive from home. I'll spend my normal week of riding up there plus at least 2 other weekends. Totally pysched. 
There's a saying in Forestport ------ "No law north of Remsen" ----- they live by it, and take care of trouble in their own way


----------



## Ripitz

Campgottagopee said:


> Isn't Cooke City the mecca of riding out there? High marking sounds/looks like insanity to me.


It’s known as the coolest small town in America and also the Sledneck Capital of the World. I think you might like it. The high country is where the insanity plays out but the area holds plenty of mellow opportunities as well. You can start on the Bannon trail from Silver Gate, known as America’s Swiss Alps, at the entrance to Yellowstone and ride all the way up the Beartooth Highway to just shy of 11,000ft. Old gold mining roads leading to scenic treasures beg to be explored. Lots of snow, lots of avalanches and one of the best places in the country for sled assisted skiing. Best have your shit together, the nearest hospital is over 4 hours away.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Just north of Alder Creek, right off of 28. It's in a perfect spot for us. Right on the edge of Tug, easy ride to Old Forge and Speculator. Totally pysched.
> There's a saying in Forestport ------ "No law north of Remsen" ----- they live by it, and take care of trouble in their own way


There ain’t much of nothin but trees, streams and lakes north of Remsen.
Makes it nice. 
Have fun in February. Better bundle up and pack some warm linens.


----------



## Huezee

No law North of Remsen was (is) a real thing. As seen here...


----------



## Campgottagopee

Huezee said:


> No law North of Remsen was (is) a real thing. As seen here...


There's no doubt
I've seen it first hand


----------



## tirolski

Huezee said:


> No law North of Remsen was (is) a real thing. As seen here...


Dude who wrote that book narrates this show.
Canals run though The Upstate.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Best have your shit together,


That's what I'm told
Buddy of mine has been out there 3 times, says it's beyond insane.


----------



## Ripitz

Hey Camp, check this out while you’re waiting for snow to ride. Let me know when you’re ready for Cooke.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Ripitz said:


> Hey Camp, check this out while you’re waiting for snow to ride. Let me know when you’re ready for Cooke.


Rad
If I ever make it to Cooke, my one and only goal would be to not get stuck on my sled. There really isn't anything worse than digging one out. All throttle, all day.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> All throttle, all day.


Sigworthy. I the same vein as mine vv but even more concise!

That was a cool video. The drones really open things up.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> That was a cool video


I wish I could find the albeit shitty cell phone video that my buddy sent me from when he was out there. The guy he rides with there is really into that sledhead skiing. Kite skiing, etc. Totally rips on the boards and sled. PSIA examiner to boot. Local farmer who has a place at Big Sky.


----------



## Campgottagopee

We looked up last years riding. While we got in 200ish miles in Dec last year, the real riding didn't start until Jan 23rd and we all considered it a stellar year.
There's still hope.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Baby steps








Heading toward the weekend! ilsnow.com


Darrin @ ilsnow.com says there's snowmobiling to be had in Perkins Clearing or Moose River Plains this weekend if you want it badly enough.



ilsnow.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

What's most concerning about Darren's post (above) is he says they're a month behind in riding. That's a darn good chunk of change to a fuckton of businesses and employees. Hopefully the LE cranks up soon for the ADK.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Total of 10" has put us in the game. 
Let's ride!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Groomers were out Monday night and early Tuesday. Yesterday was ribbons.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Cold, so the sleds ran as good as they ever will, firm, flat, and fast was today's theme. We were rollin 6 deep today.


----------



## Campgottagopee

No pics from yesterday as it was full on pow riding here in Forestport. Dinner at White Lake Inn was amazing. Prime rib with all the fixins fer 22 bucks.
Big ol loop planned for today. Groomers should've been out last night so it will be flat, fun, and fast. I'll try for some pics today.


----------



## Harvey

Nice to see you score Camp.


----------



## jasonwx

Campgottagopee said:


> No pics from yesterday as it was full on pow riding here in Forestport. Dinner at White Lake Inn was amazing. Prime rib with all the fixins fer 22 bucks.
> Big ol loop planned for today. Groomers should've been out last night so it will be flat, fun, and fast. I'll try for some pics today.


22$ for prime rib
I bet it still had the marks were the jockey hit it 😜😎


----------



## Warp daddy

WLI Is a great place pt
Ever try The Buffalo Head in FP? Great Turkey dinner and absolutely YOOGE Hot Turkey sandwiches with all the trimmings


----------



## tirolski

jasonwx said:


> 22$ for prime rib
> I bet it still had the marks were the jockey hit it 😜😎


There’s this.








						Why Horse Meat is Eaten in Italy
					

Horse meat, although not eaten in the English speaking world is a widely eaten meat that is considered to have many health benefits. Here is a recipe from Italy




					www.finedininglovers.com
				



Buon appetito.
It’s relatively expensive though.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Crazy day with stellar conditions. Hit up the Booneville Hotel for lunch.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Then hit Rookies 
Good joint


----------



## Campgottagopee

Then looped over to Otter Lake Station


----------



## Campgottagopee

On our return to Forestport we happened upon these boys that got stuck. There's not much worse that getting a machine stuck. We got them out, holy hell does that suck.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Incredible day. Had to hit one of our favorites for dinner


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

And the second one.....


----------



## Campgottagopee

Always an adventure 💯🤘


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> On our return to Forestport we happened upon these boys that got stuck. There's not much worse that getting a machine stuck. We got them out, holy hell does that suck


Buried one ski Friday on the right side of the steeps on Jupiter after turning to back to the center. Must’ve hit the denser stuff on the edge where the groomer had rolled. Had to take the ski off and use 2 hands to pull her out. Wasn’t going fast, Just made me stop then fall uphill into a couple feet of snow pillow. It was gonna be and was my last run that day. No harm, no foul.
Those sleds weigh more and go faster.
Don’t bury skis. 
Have fun.


----------



## Warp daddy

Awesome 👍 My grandma had 2 camps in Otter Lake,one on lakefront and a rental mostly hunters not far from OLS across the road . Loved being at the Lake camp .

Did u guys get near Little Long Lake ?


----------



## Warp daddy

Garramones has always been a great ZA house . Used to hit the original Gmones in Utica in HS.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> Awesome 👍 My grandma had 2 camps in Otter Lake,one on lakefront and a rental mostly hunters not far from OLS across the road . Loved being at the Lake camp .
> 
> Did u guys get near Little Long Lake ?


We were close enough that I saw signs but not sure exactly how far away we were


----------



## Warp daddy

Little Long is just over the hogback ridge on the western shore of White Lake , so pretty close


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Seems like fatalities and accidents in general are up this year.
Also wanted to post this. I think Camp would like/get it .


----------



## Campgottagopee

No pics from the past two days. I'll try and get some tomorrow. Last night we got some damn awful rain here in Forestport. It stayed warm so we knew the groomers wouldn't be out and it would be bumpy AF out there today. Holy F was it bumpy. Thank God I had my shocks rebuilt at the beginning of this year.
My entire body hurts.....lol


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Face4Me

I don't know much about snowmobiling, but isn't he facing the wrong way?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Face4Me said:


> I don't know much about snowmobiling, but isn't he facing the wrong way?


And no helmet! Facing the right way and wearing a helmet are two very important items when riding sleds.
It was hilarious when he jumped up on my sled. We all rushed for our phones for a photo op. Finley has turned into the lab everyone would want, he's a big goof and one good boy.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> And no helmet! Facing the right way and wearing a helmet are two very important items when riding sleds.
> It was hilarious when he jumped up on my sled. We all rushed for our phones for a photo op. Finley has turned into the lab everyone would want, he's a big goof and one good boy.



labs ROCK ! Damn fine dogboys ! sure miss ole Thor the wonder dog , he was a hoot .


----------



## Campgottagopee

Hit Tug today. Firm, flat, and fast.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Midweek, Tug is a special place. You'll never catch me there on a weekend, too much sled traffic for me. The trails are such that you can really let er eat, traffic makes that kind of riding pretty dangerous.


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> Midweek, Tug is a special place. You'll never catch me there on a weekend, too much sled traffic for me. The trails are such that you can really let er eat, traffic makes that kind of riding pretty dangerous.


My one day at snow Ridge I saw more snow mobiles than any other day of my life. You could hear them in the distance almost all day long, especially from the top of the hill


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> My one day at snow Ridge I saw more snow mobiles than any other day of my life. You could hear them in the distance almost all day long, especially from the top of the hill


Don't doubt that at all.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Hit Tug today. Firm, flat, and fast.


I’d wager those tracks in the snow behind the brown sign with the yellow letters don’t go to a port-a-potty.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Right here is some good ol' fashion redneck engineering. There's alot going on with this trailer.


----------



## tirolski

It looks like they built a little kicker jump to land it in the bed.
Just gotta put the gate down and the thing with the white tarp.
Dented flared-wheel-well says something.
Did they install the license plate on the left turn signal upright or did it get clipped too?


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> Midweek, Tug is a special place. You'll never catch me there on a weekend, too much sled traffic for me. The trails are such that you can really let er eat, traffic makes that kind of riding pretty dangerous.




So Whetstone Gulf huh , used to ski both the valley trail and the ridge trail . Skied all th eway back into the canyon where you could practically touch both headwalls .. Beautiful place . Did you guys get to Inman Gulf on the western edge of The Tug ? I assume you also dis the Lesser Wilderness Forest trails off Carpenter rd near the Ridge .

The Tug IS the real deal for sledding , BUT mid week is wise , too many reckless OOS weekend sledheads all juiced up on PBR courage😏😆


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> So Whetstone Gulf huh , used to ski both the valley trail and the ridge trail . Skied all th eway back into the canyon where you could practically touch both headwalls .. Beautiful place . Did you guys get to Inman Gulf on the western edge of The Tug ? I assume you also dis the Lesser Wilderness Forest trails off Carpenter rd near the Ridge .
> 
> The Tug IS the real deal for sledding , BUT mid week is wise , too many reckless OOS weekend sledheads all juiced up on PBR courage😏😆


Yep, we hit Inman as well. Tug really is a great place for riding. We chased snow hard this week and by far Tug has the best conditions.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Yesterday we hit Old Forge. We knew it would be our last day on sleds so not many pics. Daikers for lunch. It's a cool spot.


----------



## Campgottagopee

We also found the Old Forge pick n pull


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> Yesterday we hit Old Forge. We knew it would be our last day on sleds so not many pics. Daikers for lunch. It's a cool spot.View attachment 13036View attachment 13037View attachment 13038View attachment 13039View attachment 13040View attachment 13041


Daikers has BEEN one of da go to places in THE Chain for decades . Spent many yrs playin in da Chain ..great location


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> Yep, we hit Inman as well. Tug really is a great place for riding. We chased snow hard this week and by far Tug has the best conditions.


When ya get yer new kneeeyou OWE it to yourself to ski MacCauley and the Ridge . Ya can test yer new knee out on Helmer's 💀🤖🤓at MacCauley . Ask Harv 😉


----------



## Campgottagopee

Warp daddy said:


> When ya get yer new kneeeyou OWE it to yourself to ski MacCauley and the Ridge . Ya can test yer new knee out on Helmer's 💀🤖🤓at MacCauley . Ask Harv 😉


No doubt.
I've skied them plenty be4. Unless my passion changes back, I'll be on my sled whenever I can ride.


----------



## Harvey

Campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 12951


WOAH!

Want. Will give proper credit of course!


----------



## Campgottagopee

Harvey said:


> WOAH!
> 
> Want. Will give proper credit of course!


I took that at the Old Forge welcome center.


----------



## Campgottagopee




----------



## Campgottagopee

That thing is located in Speculator at my buddy's dealership. 1 of 500 ever made. Thing will do 100mph. Sick.


----------



## tirolski

It does have seatbelts and a roll bar.
Heated seats?


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> It does have seatbelts and a roll bar.
> Heated seats?


Seatbelts and a roll bar. Thing is badass


----------



## Campgottagopee

Finley said load em up. MaNatch has stuck a fork in this year's Forestport adventures ✌️


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> That thing is located in Speculator at my buddy's dealership.


I’ve not been in that dealership. It’s downtown Sparkle City.. 
Only been to the other dealership in suburban Sparkle City to buy boat stuff, worms, & crabs.
It looks like yer buddy has ebikes too.


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> I’ve not been in that dealership. It’s downtown Sparkle City..
> Only been to the other dealership in suburban Sparkle City to buy boat stuff, worms, & crabs.
> It looks like yer buddy has ebikes too.


He has a bunch of stuff


----------



## Campgottagopee

Insane snow squall yesterday. I was riding our outlaw trails yesterday and had a hard time finding the left-hand turn I wanted. I used to think I knew this trail blindfolded, guess I don't.


----------



## Warp daddy

Campgottagopee said:


> Insane snow squall yesterday. I was riding our outlaw trails yesterday and had a hard time finding the left-hand turn I wanted. I used to think I knew this trail blindfolded, guess I don't.


 Indeed !!! Yesterday we had serial squalls all day long . Visibility was nil and man i was covered with it when snowblowing. Had my heaviest ski jacket on but had to go get my ski bibs and face mask just to work in that stuff .


----------



## Campgottagopee

I like it!









						Looking ahead (because we have to) | ilsnow.com
					

Darrin @ ilsnow.com says we're down but not out. Hope lies ahead for snowmobiling into March!



					ilsnow.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

How ironic that Bauer is using words like "dishonest" and "misleading" when he and his obstruction group define those words.









						Group pushes state to undo a snowmobile trail
					

Protect the Adirondacks is angling to get the state to close certain snowmobile trails in the Adirondack Park.




					www.adirondackexplorer.org


----------



## Campgottagopee

Outlaw trail system is in play


----------



## ciscokid

These were my heydays 

Mom and dad loved Old Forge
Mom had the ‘71 Olympic e start
Dad Nordic then the 775 Blizzard 
Remember a plane almost landed on my brother at 

OF 

airport on his Elan







We went on I 84 being built
Poconos 


Good times


----------



## Campgottagopee

ciscokid said:


> These were my heydays
> 
> Mom and dad loved Old Forge
> Mom had the ‘71 Olympic e start
> Dad Nordic then the 775 Blizzard
> Remember a plane almost landed on my brother at View attachment 13348OF View attachment 13347airport on his Elan
> View attachment 13346View attachment 13349
> 
> 
> We went on I 84 being built
> Poconos View attachment 13350
> Good times


Awesome
Love old sleds. I have a 71 Panther that I'm somewhat going thru. Waiting for the motor rebuild now then I can put it back together.


----------



## Campgottagopee

There's some snow up in here


----------



## tirolski

Camp, ya ever go to these sled races at the Salamanca Res in the UpState?


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Camp, ya ever go to these sled races at the Salamanca Res in the UpState?


I've never been to that race but have ben to plenty of others. Those boys are out of control, but they aren't.


----------



## Campgottagopee

No pics from the weekend, but WOW, what fun and great conditions we had.
It would seem as though we're shutdown for the season
Twas a good one
Until next year ---- Braaaaaap!


----------



## Campgottagopee

What an amazing surprise. This weekend we cashed in, bigly. 
Full on POW riding today. Everything had 2 - tree feet of snow. Some parts of the fields were bare then you'd hit a 3 foot drift and submarine. We'll worth it.
Only 2 pics, but I promise you we all were smiling ear to ear. At one point we had 7 sleds, 4 boarders, and 2 skiers at the cabin.
Phenomenal ending of the year.


----------



## Campgottagopee

@Harvey 
Told the crew yesterday that we may have a Harv sighting over the weekend.
FYI, you were missed.


----------



## tirolski

Brrraaappp. 
15 inches of snow this week, even with the 70 last Sunday, & you’ll have that.


----------



## Campgottagopee

One of our crew is out in Cooke City. Rad shit goes down over there


----------



## Brownski

holy crap. You ever get your sled that high off the ground camp?


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> holy crap. You ever get your sled that high off the ground camp?


That's a hard NO!
Even if my sled was built for that it would be NO!! LOL
They spent a day building a jump for this kid..... He's in his 20's


----------



## Brownski

somebody go get it









1972 ARTIC CAT SLEIGH - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by owner - vehicle...


CAT CUTTER EARLY 70'S SKI STANCE HAS BEEN WIDENED ALSO TOW HITCH EXTENDED. OVERALL GOOD SHAPE. TOWS GREAT BEHIND MODERN SLEDS.HAS SOME CRACKING IN THE BELLY. IT HAS BEEN USED!!! COULD EASILY BE PUT...



hudsonvalley.craigslist.org


----------



## tirolski

Brownski said:


> somebody go get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 ARTIC CAT SLEIGH - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> CAT CUTTER EARLY 70'S SKI STANCE HAS BEEN WIDENED ALSO TOW HITCH EXTENDED. OVERALL GOOD SHAPE. TOWS GREAT BEHIND MODERN SLEDS.HAS SOME CRACKING IN THE BELLY. IT HAS BEEN USED!!! COULD EASILY BE PUT...
> 
> 
> 
> hudsonvalley.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14917


Nice find Brownie.
Camp’s Sledbased Service for fresh pow laps. 
Might be able to cover cost of fuel/food/refreshments.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> somebody go get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1972 ARTIC CAT SLEIGH - atvs, utvs, snowmobiles - by owner - vehicle...
> 
> 
> CAT CUTTER EARLY 70'S SKI STANCE HAS BEEN WIDENED ALSO TOW HITCH EXTENDED. OVERALL GOOD SHAPE. TOWS GREAT BEHIND MODERN SLEDS.HAS SOME CRACKING IN THE BELLY. IT HAS BEEN USED!!! COULD EASILY BE PUT...
> 
> 
> 
> hudsonvalley.craigslist.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14917


Those things are definitely cool. Once I get my 71 going I'll track one of these down to complete the retro ride.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Transition day. Loading up and heading to Speculator, aka Sparkle City.


Nice video about Spectacular NY.


----------



## Adirondack Johnny




----------



## Campgottagopee

What sleds you get, Johnny?


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

Campgottagopee said:


> What sleds you get, Johnny?





2 Ditch pickles and a Yami triple. The Yamaha only has 600 miles.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Adirondack Johnny said:


> View attachment 16325
> 2 Ditch pickles and a Yami triple. The Yamaha only has 600 miles.


Sweet!
I'm a cat guy too
Ditch pickles are great


----------



## Adirondack Johnny

One is a Z570 fan and the other is a ZR500. The Yamaha is just a 600 but has reverse and electric start. I figure if we use them enough I'll look into a new sled next year.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Game time
More later


----------



## Campgottagopee

Easy 14" on the hill


----------



## DomB

How much do you need/want to be safely snowmobiling? How much to have fun?


----------



## Campgottagopee

One nice thing about here in CNY is it doesn't take much to get us open. All we have here now is a 2" base with 14" of heavy wet stuff on top. Once this gets cold we will be all set to ride. Right now all you can do is putter around. 
I should note that the trails are not officially open until the end of deer season on Jan 1st. That said, you can ride NYS truck trails and private land (with permission of course) at anytime. We're lucky to have that here. Our neighbors are the best! 🍻


----------



## Campgottagopee

Up north you'd want at least a foot of base, and that's at minimum.


----------

